
While you pay into your 401k, CEOs collect $250k in monthly pension payments - qsymmachus
http://www.latimes.com/business/lazarus/la-fi-lazarus-equifax-pensions-20171003-story.html
======
mywittyname
> Why such a sweet deal? Obviously it’s no easy task running a major
> corporation, so a commensurately meaty paycheck is to be expected.

Statements like this really grate on me. Corporations large enough to afford
seven-figure annual salaries already have dozens, if not hundreds of great,
capable employees that could do at least as good a job as these guys for 100th
of the cost.

The obscene salaries are purely the result of collusion.

~~~
VeronicaJJ123
Are you saying the company should prioritize reducing CEO salary by finding a
"potential" cheap guy over someone who is already doing a good job ?

Din't Ben and Jerry tried something like this and nearly killed their company
twice ?

~~~
mywittyname
No, I'm saying that CEOs aren't beings with magical powers. Any company of a
sufficient size is bound to have a number of people within their ranks that
could fill the CEO role.

CEOs justify their high salaries by claiming they are one-of-a-kind
individuals. I'm saying this claim is probably BS and that any sizable company
is filled with people who are capable of performing at the level of most of
these executive candidates. The fact that the company would also save money is
just a nice side-effect.

------
scrumper
CEO? Why bother with the MBA? You can pull that kind of scratch (and more)
down being a librarian in New York City, or an educator upstate, or a
firefighter.

[http://seethroughny.net/pensions/](http://seethroughny.net/pensions/)

Or if you fancy over half a million a year, just be a retired history
professor.

EDIT: I'm an order of magnitude out. $250k/_month_ in TFA. I misread that.

------
Top19
Such a shame reading news like this. I’d like to point out that this isn’t
really even a conservative vs liberal view anymore, regarding corporate greed,
corporate malpractice, etc. Even Steve Bannon has said this.

While we definitely will always have culture battles to fight between both
parties, the reality is the Republican Party was essentially “captured” by the
Koch Brothers starting in the 1980’s, and it made it drastically shift to the
right on corporate issues. The Tea Party, which in the end is a force for good
(really shocked me to write that), was able to internally destroy the
Republican Party and thus undo most of it’s absurd corporate agenda, but by
that time Citizen’s United has passed and perhaps half of the corporate shills
or so fled to the Democratic Party, which is now also captured.

In conclusion, it will be the extreme wings of both parties, Tea Party on the
right and Socialists on the left, that will save the economic system, but this
solution wasn’t ideal and there could have been a better way.

~~~
Oxitendwe
I found this comment very fascinating and would love to learn more about the
recent history of the two major American political parties, do you have any
suggestions for literature on this topic?

~~~
Top19
This book by a couple of very good liberal sociologists (whose other work I
also recommend): The Tea Party and the Remaking of Republican Conservatism
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005PS3CFM](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005PS3CFM)

The most fascinating part was probably that Tea Party individuals actually
adopted and modified a lot of liberal tactics, specifically those from the
book “Rules for Radicals”. Now we see a trend where liberals and people like
the Democratic Socialists of America are adopting those modified tactics BACK
INTO the Democratic Party.

